# JLG 1932E2 Scissor Lift



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Did the joystick move in the control box at all? I have a joystick on a gantry that " rotates" 90 degrees sometimes from the repetitive use.


----------



## rwr1958 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Joy Stick*

The joy stick does forward and reverse on this machine. There is a toggle switch on top of the joy stick for left and right. When the toggle switch is pushed to go left or right, the platform lifts.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

What is supposed to control up and down?

Operate the different controls and take readings down at the solenoids to rule out the electrical system functions.

I am leaning towards a hydraulic valvebody issue, but am not familiar with that particular lift.


----------



## gekl (Mar 1, 2014)

remove the wire on the lift valve TAN 3-2
Located on the main valve block
If the machine lifts while pressing the steering,you have a hydrolic problem.
If it doen not lift you have to look at the electric system


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why don't you just get it fixed by a qualified repair technician ?


https://csapps.jlg.com/OnlineManuals/Manuals/JLG/JLG%20Scissor%20Lifts/E2%20Scissors/Service_3120855_05-10-06_CE_English.pdf


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Unless you bought it as is I'd be making a phone call. And if you bought it as is without testing it, well...


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope you got a good deal on it. It goes without saying, you need to have that thing gone over by a professional before trusting your life to it.


----------

